# Can I run OpenWRT on  D-Link DI-524?



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well can I? Always wanted to try it out.............


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2008)

http://wiki.openwrt.org/TableOfHardware?action=show&redirect=toh

^^ link to supported equiptment! I see it on the list!!


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 9, 2008)

tear >      if you look all the way to the right, it says status; unsupported


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 9, 2008)

dont feel bad, its flash space is really tiny, 2mb at the most only the best ones could run micro and thats only if the drivers are tiny


----------

